# Nexium side effects



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do Nexium make anyone else dizzy, leg aches, and headaches?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I didnt have those symptoms when i took generic prilosec,but i noticed it was stealing calcium/magesium from my bones..couldnt open my mouth wide enough eat an apple..did have a mild headache,but i assumed it was my other medication.Since i still feel dizzy,it is my other med.

Dont go cold turkey off the medicine,it will make your GERD worse.Saw on youtube "dr" said to slowly wean yourself off or it will be worse than before taking med.I took his advice and took half the amount of dosage.Now all i use is tums.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thickthighs1
Thank I'm try weaning off of it. I just started juicing this week as well to get my stomach and esophagus a rest and clean my system. So far so good.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Dizzy and terrible diarreha ...like ibs was not bad enough! I do not take anything but tums..all the rest have tons of side effects, yet tums just does not do it!


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

I found a website about the terrible side effects Nexium cause and I'm in shock. I been on Nexium for 4 years straight and have all the side effects mentioned. Its hard coming off this mess but I have to try because I can't take these side effects. I hope we can help each other come off Nexium.


----------



## Stacey Leigh (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh how I know the feeling. I have been on nexium for a month, after pecid and prilosec wasn't working, and I have had brain fog, dizziness, vertigo and nervousness. I am not sure if it's the nexium or not but I decided not to take it today and I was in agony after dinner. Stomach burning so horrible. I finally took a zantac and it calmed it down a bit. It's a viscous cycle... I hope I can ween off. How are you doing it? I currently take 40 mgs once a day.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Stacey,
The longest I went was 2days and I was in HORRIBLE PAIN. I don't know what to do but I do know I need off of it. Im talk with my GPS and GI doctor about coming off this poison. When I went back on it after being off for 2 days I noticed I'm very anxious. I hate this feeling. Im still on 40mg a day. I think I'm try taking a pill every other day to see how I do. Fingers crossed


----------



## charly28 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi I have been on Nexium for just over a year the only side effect ive had luckily from these was painful and stiff joints (mainly in my hands) my Nexiums suddenly stopped working now and am on Pantoprazole which isn't working either. I would rather have the stiff joints than the pain im currently going through with the GERD flare up


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Charly28
I wish that's all I had was stiff joints. I could deal with that


----------



## BSH4002164061796 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have token this pill for years and its for my Acid Reflux. I have had no side affects or anything. But I would not suggest it, I switched to something else not to long ago. This pill did not affect my acid reflux in any way I still had acid come up my throat and I still had a lot of stomach pain. I even took a double doss to see if it would effect me at all but it hasn't worked for me and I haven't found anything that has yet. If I even get a little taste of fruit or tomato I have acid take the skin off the back of my throat. If you know what could help me please share.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I had an endoscopy and the doc says I have a gastric ulcer, gastritis and a hernia. He put me on protonix, which had my feet cramping within 10 minutes. Then he put me on nexium. I've had to double up on my ambien and still don't sleep and, last night, started with the leg cramps. I have never felt any burning, just a spasm kind of feeling in my center chest and worsening ibs-d. The doc said the D is worse because of the ulcer/gastritis and the spasm is the hernia. Any suggestions? The diarrhea is much better since starting the nexium as well as viberzi, but I've gotta get some sleep and, even if I get to sleep, the leg cramps get me up. Thanks.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok, so now over a week on the nexium and the legs/feet are cramping. Not just at night, but during the day, esp when I drive. I may have to call the doc and try something else. I use magnesium oil for the cramps, but it's not doing it anymore. I put 10 drops mag oil in equal amount of dmso and it worked great a week ago and now it seems to not help. I've started adding potassium daily in the hope that's the mineral that's missing but haven't seen a change.


----------



## Wolfgrl (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a warning for those of you taking Nexium. If you have IBS-D along with GERD, taking Nexium will make your IBS-D flare up to a point where it is almost uncontrollable. Also, taking GERD medications for years (I have been taking them for more than 30 years) may eventually lead to gastritis, an inflammation of the stomach lining resulting in numerous stomach aches. Sometimes the stomach aches last for 80% of the day or more. If you can avoid acid reflux medicine, do so.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

i have a question about PPI's...can someone plese help...but do some of the side effects diminish after a week or two?? like insomnia or constipation? anyone input is appreciated...thanks


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

Nexium gave me horrible side effects. Headaches, ringing in the ears, severe dry mouth, insomnia, brain fog, my head was on fire, tingly jaw. I only took it twice, a month a go. and since then I have a feeling of something stuck in my throat. I never had that before taking these pills. Dr gave me Somac (pantaprozole) same effects. Doc then prescribed ranitide. Haven't taken in yet as i fear the side effects.


----------

